# FN Belgium Browning 1910 380



## Watchlover (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, this is my first post here and was wondering if anyone could help me with the year of my browning? I just purchased this gun and was hoping I could get some help here. The serial number is 606xxx. Thank you in advance.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My God! What a beautiful pistol! Sorry I can't help place the date of your pistol, but I bet you could look up Gary James and find out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's in lovely shape (and maybe unfired).
I, too, can't help you with a date. They were made from 1910 through 1954, which is a heck of a long time.

I've been carrying the "US version," the Colt's M.1903 in .380 ACP.


----------



## Watchlover (Jun 25, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> My God! What a beautiful pistol! Sorry I can't help place the date of your pistol, but I bet you could look up Gary James and find out.


Thanks! I was actually able to find out the year by contacting browning direct.


----------



## Watchlover (Jun 25, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's in lovely shape (and maybe unfired).
> I, too, can't help you with a date. They were made from 1910 through 1954, which is a heck of a long time.
> 
> I've been carrying the "US version," the Colt's M.1903 in .380 ACP.


Thank you. It is unfired and according to browning it dates to 1968. I also have a 1903 and 1908 both were my grandfathers.
Are you sure yours is a 1903 because the 1903's are 32 cal the 1908"s are 380's


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's mine. It was given to me by my uncle. He was a civilian advisor during the Vietnam conflict and carried it with him over there in '68.










It is well-used and has some pitting on the top of the slide...but I like it. It has a story (and after seeing the pictures in 'ol Uncle Ed's album, I tend to believe every one of em).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Watchlover said:


> ...Are you sure yours is a 1903 because the 1903's are 32 cal the 1908"s are 380's.


There is a small controversy about whether or not the .380 version of the Pocket Hammerless should be called a "1908" or a "1903 in .380 ACP."
Both names are ambiguous because there are other, different caliber, Colt's pistols named both "1903" and "1908."
I just happen to prefer "1903 in .380 ACP." I think it's more accurate, and a little less ambiguous.


----------

